# Removal/uninstall of Norton Security Scan (v. 1.2.0.29)? HELP!



## khx (Oct 30, 1999)

Hi,
does anyone have any good way to remove Norton Security Scan from my system (XP Pro)? I have tried the Norton Removal Tool which looked like it was removing things, but when it rebooted the program was still there. "Security Scan" is not listed specifically in the list of programs the Removal tool works on. I think this program was installed as part of the Google pack, but it doesn't show up in the Google Updater anywhere. 

I'd really like to get this NSS off my computer since I'm trying to do some early spring cleaning!! Any help/advice would be great. Thanks in advance. k


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

khx: 
Please note: There are no guarantees associated with any of the following. 
You certainly are not alone.  
http://www.google.com/search?q=+uni...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

and here
http://community.norton.com/norton/...&thread.id=6787&view=by_date_ascending&page=2

One person, here, http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=178621 , theorized that NSS came with Adobe Fireworks.

See #12, at http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=178621 , for manual uninstall tips.

At http://community.norton.com/norton/...&thread.id=6787&view=by_date_ascending&page=2 , see the steps Transen took to successfully remove NSS.

See Dave_Coleman's manual method, last & 3rd from last entries at http://community.norton.com/norton/...&thread.id=6787&view=by_date_ascending&page=2

#18 at http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=178621 
reports success. See that entry for steps described.

Try this. 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...=&as_occt=any&cr=&as_nlo=&as_nhi=&safe=images

I think the bottom line is that you need to uninstall the program with which NSS piggybacked; then try the add / remove, or manual uninstall; then manually INSTALL the program with which NSS piggybacked, so you can opt out of NSS.

If none of the above works, try the following.

Disable your computer security programs; they sometimes prevent uninstalls. 
Is this the removal tool you referenced? 
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039

start > run > paste 
MsiExec.exe /I{3A4FFB84-D070-4DA5-AB7B-D41D87FD8D19} 
left click OK. 
Source: http://www.msfn.org/board/Uninstall-Norton-Security-t115658.html

At that site, I clicked on the button "continue to symantec system check".
Then, I clicked on help. 
There is a link for reporting problems with NSS.

This site, seems to be simply a FAQ list for NSS. 
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/sharedtech.nsf/docid/2007031405260913 
Their uninstall advice is basic.

Do you receive an error message?

Check the event viewer.
start > run > eventvwr.exe
OK
Maximize screen.
On left, left click "applications". Look for Symantec / Norton events in the right. 
Do the same for "system". 
If you find an entry, left click the button with 2 pieces of paper. That will copy the information to your clipboard. Then, paste into notepad and / or this thread.

Many programs have install and uninstall logs, which might provide information. I have NO idea if NSS has either logs, and if in existence, I don't know where to look.

You could search your computer for *.txt and *.log files that contain the word "symantec" [ without "" ]. Be sure to set your computer to show all files / folders and XP's search to search in system & hidden areas.

NSS is not listed at Symantec's products page. 
http://www.symantec.com/norton/products/index.jsp 
OK. It is here. http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/WelcomePage.asp

Best of success, k .

RF123


----------

